
1,175 Terabytes of Redis, MongoDB, Memcache, ElasticSearch Data Exposed Online - manukall
http://blog.binaryedge.io/2015/08/10/data-technologies-and-security-part-1/
======
nasalgoat
This is a by-product of DevOps, where basic system administration techniques
have to be re-discovered by developers the hard way because we've all decided
system admins are redundant, plus the rise of "The Cloud" where things like
security or reliability are secondary concerns.

Sort of like how NoSQL databases decided to throw out 50 years of database
theory because it was old, the new generation is discovering that there were
actual reasons for things like firewalls and authentication.

~~~
koffiezet
As a developer who transitioned into a hybrid sysadmin role, I can't really
agree.

What this is, is lazy service developers letting security take a backseat over
'convenience', shifting all responsibility to their users. Surprise surprise,
developers choosing "convenience" because we don't need user/passwords or some
form of authentication have no clue about security.

~~~
nasalgoat
The vast majority of developers I've worked with for the last 20 years think
like that - convenience is always the primary motivator.

